# Honestly you’re retarded if you don’t come to Pakistan for surgeries ASAP



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

Idk why it’s not already considered surgery central in psl sphere. All medical procedures are so cheap. Leg lengthening, jaw surgeries, nose job, fillers, hair transplant etc you name it. Language isn’t even a problem as most of the people can speak and understand English really well. No one will steal your organs either if you have a friend here in Pak and take him with you. I contacted a LL surgeon and he said he can give me 5 inches of height for 1000$ and i’m legit considering it. I don’t have 1k tho but i’m sure i can make a deal with him in exchange for goats. Imagine not being 6’6 barefoot jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 2, 2021)

I value my life


----------



## NotTiny (Apr 2, 2021)

Just wake up without kidneys theory


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 2, 2021)

I thought it was all mewing brah


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> .


Wtf happened?


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 2, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I value my life


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 2, 2021)

I had my organs stolen in pakistan when I went for a nose job, don't do it guys.


----------



## onnysk (Apr 2, 2021)

i wanna listen to music without bombing sounds


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

You prolly don’t know but @larsanova69 was here few months ago for a genioplasty but ended up converting to Islam


----------



## Stare (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> View attachment 1070562


Manlet before, manlet after


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 2, 2021)

salludon can you be my translator and take care of me when i do LL


----------



## NotTiny (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 2, 2021)

onnysk said:


> i wanna listen to music without bombing sounds


I love your avi


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 2, 2021)

Free head transplant


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2021)

Brb getting lefort 3, I'm talking rn with the surgeons


----------



## St. Wristcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Pakistani tourism agency guide, a godo job my friend Salludon.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Surgeries are cope, hard mewing made me 6'4 8 inch cock blue eyed Chad


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 2, 2021)

Stare said:


> Manlet before, manlet after


The doctor on his right is 5'8 btw


----------



## Stare (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> The doctor on his right is 5'8 btw


That guy is a hobbit


----------



## Selinity (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I contacted a LL surgeon and he said he can give me 5 inches of height for 1000$ and i’m legit considering it.


JFL. Does your wife know you're on looksmax?


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 2, 2021)

Stare said:


> That guy is a hobbit


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 2, 2021)

jfl at this organized robbery attempt


----------



## Stare (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> View attachment 1070596


Tom Cruise is 5'7


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

Selinity said:


> JFL. Does your wife know you're on looksmax?


No jfl shes washing dishes as we speak.


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 2, 2021)

Stare said:


> Tom Cruise is 5'7


as altitude increases...


----------



## Wavedashmaxxing (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> No jfl shes washing dishes as we speak.


How close to your looksmax is she bhai


----------



## Stare (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> as altitude increases...
> 
> View attachment 1070608


Holy fuck how can this guy have no self awareness at all? I would kill myself right there if I got mogged this hard


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 2, 2021)

LL costs 2 lakhs in India. Do you have any results of 5 inch LL. Max in India was about 3 inches.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 2, 2021)

Make guide which surgeon dont steal kidneys
Where is best kebab etc

Edit: seriously


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> LL costs 2 lakhs in India. Do you have any results of 5 inch LL. Max in India was about 3 inches.


5 inches seems like a sure dead way to fucking lose motor skills or permanently damage urself that's unheard of.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> No jfl shes washing dishes as we speak.


You making babies yet chaddam? Btw it’s very tempting to get bimax for $500 instead of 20 fucking k in Europe but it’s hard to get past the programming that Middle East = bad. The two best sleep doctors I’ve met here in the states are Iranians but then again they trained at Stanford. Pakistan might be 40x cheaper but this is a very important purchase and who knows how much worse of a result I’d risk there just to save some money. Idk man


----------



## mewcoper (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Idk why it’s not already considered surgery central in psl sphere. All medical procedures are so cheap. Leg lengthening, jaw surgeries, nose job, fillers, hair transplant etc you name it. Language isn’t even a problem as most of the people can speak and understand English really well. No one will steal your organs either if you have a friend here in Pak and take him with you. I contacted a LL surgeon and he said he can give me 5 inches of height for 1000$ and i’m legit considering it. I don’t have 1k tho but i’m sure i can make a deal with him in exchange for goats. Imagine not being 6’6 barefoot jfl.


how you explain your wife tho


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> LL costs 2 lakhs in India. Do you have any results of 5 inch LL. Max in India was about 3 inches.


Yeah the max is 3 inches but he said he will surgically put two inches insoles under my feet.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> View attachment 1070596


Fuark cruise looks insane even at 5'7 giga Chad tbh. High class af


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You making babies yet chaddam? Btw it’s very tempting to get bimax for $500 instead of 20 fucking k in Europe but it’s hard to get past the programming that Middle East = bad. The two best sleep doctors I’ve met here in the states are Iranians but then again they trained at Stanford. Pakistan might be 40x cheaper but this is a very important purchase and who knows how much worse of a result I’d risk there just to save some money. Idk man


Here you can also easily find many surgeons who studied from Europe if you don’t trust Paki degrees. Like him for example.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Here you can also easily find many surgeons who studied from Europe if you don’t trust Paki degrees. Like him for example.
> 
> View attachment 1070645


Fuck man why is it so cheap? Is your economy just trashed? Are the doctors gonna botch me on purpose to get revenge on the great Satan America?


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Fuck man why is it so cheap? Is your economy just trashed? Are the doctors gonna botch me on purpose to get revenge on the great Satan America?


When i said you can get bimax for 300$ i was joking lol. Its not that cheap even here. The actual price rn is 2000-2500 USD from a top tier surgeon. It’ll be cheaper from the younger, less experienced ones but still not for 300$ lol more like 1k$


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey bro
How relationship of Pakistan with Poland
What your people think about Polish people?

I dont want to be beheaded or something over nationality


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> When i said you can get bimax for 300$ i was joking lol. Its not that cheap even here. The actual price rn is 2000-2500 USD from a top tier surgeon. It’ll be cheaper from the younger, less experienced ones but still not for 300$ lol more like 1k$


Good joke but still if I’m getting like 90% of the quality of Europe at 10% of the price that’s definitely worth considering. The question is simply, would it be 90%? 95%? 80%? 60%? If it’s a top surgeon in the whole country, presumably trained in a western university, it can’t be that bad right?


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Hey bro
> How relationship of Pakistan with Poland
> What your people think about Polish people?


They can’t differentiate between polish, english, swedish etc you’re all cumskins for all i know.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> They can’t differentiate between polish, english, swedish etc you’re all cumskins for all i know.


*Good*


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Apr 2, 2021)

Not possible, because if they find out I'm a kike, I'm as good as dead.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Good joke but still if I’m getting like 90% of the quality of Europe at 10% of the price that’s definitely worth considering. The question is simply, would it be 90%? 95%? 80%? 60%? If it’s a top surgeon in the whole country, presumably trained in a western university, it can’t be that bad right?


What is your fear exactly? What do you think can go wrong?


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> What is your fear exactly? What do you think can go wrong?


Gee i dont know 








































Death?
Permanent disfigurement?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 2, 2021)

lifefuel


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 2, 2021)

*Fucking salludon obviously became a marketing assistant for his doctor. 
I wanna know that doc Salludon.

He became a pakistani jew 



*


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> i can make a deal with him in exchange for goats


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> What is your fear exactly? What do you think can go wrong?


It’s not like getting bimax means guaranteed improvement. I’m not scared that they’ll sell my organs or something, I just want to get the best result I can. If it’s a difference of gaining like .6 vs .5 psl then that’s more than worse the price difference but if it’ll be .75 vs .25 for example then ehhhh. Just don’t want to cheap out and leave gains on the table. Only gonna get bimax once so I want to do it right


----------



## Salludon (Apr 2, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> It’s not like getting bimax means guaranteed improvement. I’m not scared that they’ll sell my organs or something, I just want to get the best result I can. If it’s a difference of gaining like .6 vs .5 psl then that’s more than worse the price difference but if it’ll be .75 vs .25 for example then ehhhh. Just don’t want to cheap out and leave gains on the table. Only gonna get bimax once so I want to do it right


Your gains will be as good as how well you plan the surgery with the doctor. The procedure is done the same way all over the world. It’s taught the same way in medical colleges. I don’t think there’s much of a difference but its just my opinion idk much about this subject.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Your gains will be as good as how well you plan the surgery with the doctor. The procedure is done the same way all over the world. It’s taught the same way in medical colleges. I don’t think there’s much of a difference but its just my opinion idk much about this subject.


That’s what I’m thinking. Maybe I’ll talk to the Italian mfs to get an idea of what would be ideal for me and then have the paki bros do the actual surgery for a tenth of the price. I’m a rich white American so I just have to get past the spell that less developed country=shit


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 2, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> View attachment 1070562


Doc took off his heels


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> When i said you can get bimax for 300$ i was joking lol. Its not that cheap even here. The actual price rn is 2000-2500 USD from a top tier surgeon. It’ll be cheaper from the younger, less experienced ones but still not for 300$ lol more like 1k$


How much for orbital decomp


----------



## Lars (Apr 2, 2021)

Salludon said:


> You prolly don’t know but @larsanova69 was here few months ago for a genioplasty but ended up converting to Islam
> 
> View attachment 1070571


*Alhamdoelillah my bhai salludon*


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 2, 2021)

When @Salludon posts the whole forum reacts tbh

He's the Forum gigachad


----------



## Salludon (Apr 3, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. Maybe I’ll talk to the Italian mfs to get an idea of what would be ideal for me and then have the paki bros do the actual surgery for a tenth of the price. I’m a rich white American so I just have to get past the spell that less developed country=shit


If you ever plan on getting it done. Get it from Islamabad. It’s the capital of Pakistan and a really peaceful city and you’ll like being there. It’s a bit more expensive than other cities but worth it. The second best option is Lahore where i’m from. But it’s so fucking populated.


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 3, 2021)

Salludon said:


> If you ever plan on getting it done. Get it from Islamabad. It’s the capital of Pakistan and a really peaceful city and you’ll like being there. It’s a bit more expensive than other cities but worth it. The second best option is Lahore where i’m from. But it’s so fucking populated.



brb finding salludon to get skull measurements and xrays to prove he got an implant


----------



## Salludon (Apr 3, 2021)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> brb finding salludon to get skull measurements and xrays to prove he got an implant


Current population of Lahore is around 14 million. Good luck finding me jfl.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 3, 2021)

Salludon said:


> If you ever plan on getting it done. Get it from Islamabad. It’s the capital of Pakistan and a really peaceful city and you’ll like being there. It’s a bit more expensive than other cities but worth it. The second best option is Lahore where i’m from. But it’s so fucking populated.



A bit more expensive will still be cheap compared to Chicago. I’ll have to do some more research about the doctors there but it’s nice to know I might not have to pay 20k and go to a country that’s all locked down. Im guessing people in Pakistan don’t give a fuck about coronu. Do you think most of the surgeons will speak English having trained in Europe?


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 3, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Current population of Lahore is around 14 million. Good luck finding me jfl.


keep an eye out bru


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 3, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Gee i dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck those pics lmfao


----------



## GigaAscender (Apr 3, 2021)

That $1000 LL ‘doctor’ seems fake af and even if real, the quality and safety would probably be shit


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2021)

Stare said:


> Tom Cruise is 5'7


Not convinced. I think the whole Tom cruise meme started cos he married 180cm Nicole Kidman, and made his big break in top gun opposite Val kilmer who is 186cm, and in those days shit tech plus fact he wasn't big star meant they didn't bother frauding his height.

I reckon he's 176-178cm, and hold this cos he has amazing posture


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> *Fucking salludon obviously became a marketing assistant for his doctor.
> I wanna know that doc Salludon.
> 
> He became a pakistani jew
> ...


Thought salludon was Indian not Pak? What kind of foids does he slay in ONS btw?


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Idk why it’s not already considered surgery central in psl sphere. All medical procedures are so cheap. Leg lengthening, jaw surgeries, nose job, fillers, hair transplant etc you name it. Language isn’t even a problem as most of the people can speak and understand English really well. No one will steal your organs either if you have a friend here in Pak and take him with you. I contacted a LL surgeon and he said he can give me 5 inches of height for 1000$ and i’m legit considering it. I don’t have 1k tho but i’m sure i can make a deal with him in exchange for goats. Imagine not being 6’6 barefoot jfl.



yeah I’m all set I like my kidneys too much.
I’m also 5’1 so getting to 5’6 is like going from dwarf to Manlet it’s not worth it


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> yeah I’m all set I like my kidneys too much.
> I’m also 5’1 so getting to 5’6 is like going from dwarf to Manlet it’s not worth it


5'1 holy fucking brootal


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 5'1 holy fucking brootal


My only cope is that I’m white and I make fun of ricecels bc the noodles actually consider me a better viable partner than even an upper normie tier rice. It’s actually quite hilarious. Gotta laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> My only cope is that I’m white and I make fun of ricecels bc the noodles actually consider me a better viable partner than even an upper normie tier rice. It’s actually quite hilarious. Gotta laugh to keep from crying.


Fuark, 5'1 is death tier but it's funny rice women find you better than even changlites brootal.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Fuark, 5'1 is death tier but it's funny rice women find you better than even changlites brootal.


Yeah I’ve seen it happen.
It actually pisses me off tho. The fact that noodles (whom I don’t find attractive in the slightest) would do anything to ride white cock. I feel quite sad for the rice men.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> Yeah I’ve seen it happen.
> It actually pisses me off tho. The fact that noodles (whom I don’t find attractive in the slightest) would do anything to ride white cock. I feel quite sad for the rice men.


Even at 5'1 is impressive youd think theyd prefer a rice at 5'6 at that point but they need white cock that bad jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Even at 5'1 is impressive youd think theyd prefer a rice at 5'6 at that point but they need white cock that bad jfl.


They just want their kids to have white features and themselves to be on the white woman’s level. Too bad that’s literally going to never happen. A noodlewhore is a noodlewhore no matter how white she gets.


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> Yeah I’ve seen it happen.
> It actually pisses me off tho. The fact that noodles (whom I don’t find attractive in the slightest) would do anything to ride white cock. I feel quite sad for the rice men.


are u virgin or did u fuck one of the rice women


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> are u virgin or did u fuck one of the rice women


Rice hooker. 1 hour.
Lasted 2 minutes and for the rest of the time I couldn’t get it up.
But I did ask questions about how she views white men vs rice men.
She said she would choose me over other rice men, mainly bc apparently their dicks are smaller than mine (4”) and they just don’t know how to physically move their hips to penetrate the vagina, like the part of their brain that is supposed to try to reproduce simply doesn’t work or some shit.
It was so brutally hilarious and sad to listen to her talk about her own men like that, throwing them under the bus like that. I wasn’t blackpilled back in those days bc if I did I would’ve smacked the shit out of her for talking like that.


----------



## Spîke (Apr 6, 2021)

Bhai they do leg lengthening here too??


----------



## Spîke (Apr 6, 2021)

Stare said:


> Holy fuck how can this guy have no self awareness at all? I would kill myself right there if I got mogged this hard


He is the most famous youtuber in India


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 6, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> as altitude increases...
> 
> View attachment 1070608


mirin leanmaxxing game @malignant


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Thought salludon was Indian not Pak? What kind of foids does he slay in ONS btw?


salludon is muslimmaxxing and would never


----------



## Sanguinius (Apr 30, 2021)

What's the quality like over there?


----------



## Boxingfan (Sep 24, 2021)

Brb booking a flight to Pakistan


----------



## Whatashame (Dec 29, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Idk why it’s not already considered surgery central in psl sphere. All medical procedures are so cheap. Leg lengthening, jaw surgeries, nose job, fillers, hair transplant etc you name it. Language isn’t even a problem as most of the people can speak and understand English really well. No one will steal your organs either if you have a friend here in Pak and take him with you. I contacted a LL surgeon and he said he can give me 5 inches of height for 1000$ and i’m legit considering it. I don’t have 1k tho but i’m sure i can make a deal with him in exchange for goats. Imagine not being 6’6 barefoot jfl.


sorry reviving this but this guy basically admited here he did surgeries and not the mewing at 21 bs


----------



## Aypo129 (Dec 29, 2022)

They find out i am indian
And soon i will be found in kashmir valleys


----------

